# Ride Advice for My Visit to Portland



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

Hello-

I'm going to be in Portland in 2 weeks and I'm looking for ride suggestions. I'll be staying around the Halsey and 162nd area of town (Northeast Portland/Gresham).

I'd like to know how the rides are to the east (Columbia Gorge/Larch Mtn). Any other suggestions are welcome too.

Ideally something between 2~3 hours is fine. As for me, I'm in great shape and have no issues with finding some nice climbs in the area.

-Thanks, Todd


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Take the Historic Columbia River Highway to Multnoma Falls. It will take you on a moderate climb then decend to the falls. You can go past that for a few miles, then turn around and come back.

Larch Mountain is a long steady climb that goes on forever. Coming back you will decend so long that your upper body will get very tired and your legs will get cold. 

I enjoyed the up and down, up and down of the Columbia River Highway more than the up, up, up and down, down down of Larch Mountain. That and the views are better on the Columbia River Highway.


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

tmanley said:


> Hello-
> 
> I'm going to be in Portland in 2 weeks and I'm looking for ride suggestions. I'll be staying around the Halsey and 162nd area of town (Northeast Portland/Gresham).
> 
> ...


On your way into town swing by an LBS, or better yet Powell's Books in downtown Portland, and pick up a copy (~$10) of "Rubber to the Road Two". I think there are 8 or 10 great east side rides in there, from 30-100 miles, from flatish to pain (Torture 10,000, "Sure it's 10,000 feet of elevation gain, but it is spread over 100 miles Pygmy Goats is a good ride also, as is Little Switzerland. And Bridge of the Gods, which encompasses the old highway ride already mentioned.

Best,
Gordon


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

Cerddwyr said:


> On your way into town swing by an LBS, or better yet Powell's Books in downtown Portland, and pick up a copy (~$10) of "Rubber to the Road Two". I think there are 8 or 10 great east side rides in there, from 30-100 miles, from flatish to pain (Torture 10,000, "Sure it's 10,000 feet of elevation gain, but it is spread over 100 miles Pygmy Goats is a good ride also, as is Little Switzerland. And Bridge of the Gods, which encompasses the old highway ride already mentioned.
> 
> Best,
> Gordon


I'm familiar with the Bridge of the Gods, but tell me more about Little Switzerland. I grew up out in Boring, but haven't been back for an extended stay in Portland. It wasn't only until after I left that I got into cycling.


----------



## swany (Jan 17, 2005)

The Bike There Map on Google Earth (http://www.metro-region.org/article.cfm?articleid=218) is very useful and free. It has more stuff than the printed map.

I like to ride across the Sandy River at Dodge Park and come back across the Stark St. bridge. Some solid hills and quiet roads.


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

tmanley said:


> I'm familiar with the Bridge of the Gods, but tell me more about Little Switzerland.


74 miles, starting at the Springwater Corridor at Powell and 174th, down to 282nd, then Sandy River valley via Dodge Park, Lusted, Ten Eyck and Marmot to Barlow Trail. Then back via Sleepy Hollow, a bit of Hwy 26, McCabe, Pagh, Wildcat Mtn rd, Hwy 224, 232nd and Hwy 212 back to the Springwater Corridor. 
Long, beautiful, lots of up and down.

Best,
Gordon


----------

